# Northern Ireland meet (No. 3)



## ali_2006TT (Jan 5, 2006)

*Just to start the discussion....*

I know some people have not even had time to upload photos or clean their car since Sunday but I was thinking about another route for the next NI meet.

As a few of you have now done the 'North Coast' I was thinking about maybe the 'Co. Down Coast'...as I am saying this I know this will mean I am even less likely to be able to make it but I do like the idea.

Belfast, Bangor, Donaghadee, Millisle, Ballywalter then either carry on down the outside to Portaferry or the road accross from Ballywalter to Greyabbey is great  . From Strangford I am not sure what could be the most interesting route back..... or maybe even just a loop of the peninsula with a quick blast accross and back or even a figure of 8 would be best?

I guess Ian could help us as he should know his way about these roads.

Having said all this....It is very hard to beat the 'North Coast' route and I will be well up for *it* again.

*1st July has now been decided...portaferry/Strangford and back*


----------



## miniman (Feb 4, 2007)

Ali,

sounds like a good idea. I had been suggesting something similar. Maybe even go to Portaferry, all cross on the ferry to Strangford then Dowpatrick, Newcastle and a zip round the Mournes, make a good afternoon out equally good scenery, and more good photo opportunities!!

Keen to hear the views of everyone. not sure how many cars fit on Strangford ferry but must be about 10 :?: :?:


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

miniman said:


> Ali,
> 
> sounds like a good idea. I had been suggesting something similar. Maybe even go to Portaferry, all cross on the ferry to Strangford then Dowpatrick, Newcastle and a zip round the Mournes, make a good afternoon out equally good scenery, and more good photo opportunities!!
> 
> Keen to hear the views of everyone. not sure how many cars fit on Strangford ferry but must be about 10 :?: :?:


Ali / Ian Co.Down sounds good to me, (a change of scenery!)

Any thoughts on these two dates, Sunday 17th June or Sunday 24th June? 8)

What does everyone else think? Ken, Sam ......any other takers? Rob will you have new wheels by then? Pete are you up for it? And the others who have noted interest but haven't been on a TT meet yet, do you realise what your missing 

[smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## ali_2006TT (Jan 5, 2006)

StevieMac said:


> Any thoughts on these two dates, Sunday 17th June or Sunday 24th June? 8)


My thoughts are I will be very lucky to be allowed out again so soon!!
I know it was me who started the discussion but with a 7month old Sunday afternoons are precious!
Having said that both these dates are free so far and so the later might suit better.....more time to beg and explain why I want to be a geek and meet up with a bunch of geeks and take photos of each others valuables!


----------



## kentt1 (May 11, 2006)

yes iam up for this one  Any of the dates suit me ! :wink:

ken


----------



## Pete225 (Feb 9, 2004)

The County Down coast route sounds good.

At the moment, I can't do the 24th June. Might be able to the 17th.


----------



## miniman (Feb 4, 2007)

Yep both dates sound good to me at the moment. My permission to go will pobably be coming with me :roll: :roll: :roll: Rita enjoyed it and likes a bit of driving too :evil: :twisted: :evil: :twisted:


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

Ok, may have either Pete and Ali not able to make it on the 17th or 24th respectively.(Any of these dates suites me!)

How's about the 31st June? Even further away..............

:lol:


----------



## Pete225 (Feb 9, 2004)

Can't do the 31st!


----------



## ali_2006TT (Jan 5, 2006)

StevieMac said:


> Ok, may have either Pete and Ali not able to make it on the 17th or 24th respectively.(Any of these dates suites me!)
> 
> How's about the 31st June? Even further away..............
> 
> :lol:


31st of June would be hard for most of us as June only has 30 days!!!... Try the 1st July?? :wink: :!: :!: [smiley=behead2.gif]


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

:lol:

Ok, nobodys perfect,......not even me :wink: ......so what about Sunday the 1st July 2007 ? How does that suit everyone?, 
cruising along the County Down coast, 
trying to keep up with Ian.


----------



## ali_2006TT (Jan 5, 2006)

keeping up with Ian won't be a problem!...after all he is in a MK1.
I will pencil that in.


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

Pete225 said:


> Can't do the 31st!


Pete, is that because the 31st June doesn't exist? :wink:


----------



## miniman (Feb 4, 2007)

All three Sundays are free at the moment. Good if we can get a maximum turnout. Mk1 (Classics) and MK2's!!! might bring the MK1 tractor to keep ahead of Ali :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:










The girls can wave to him :lol: :lol: [smiley=gorgeous.gif] [smiley=gorgeous.gif]


----------



## ali_2006TT (Jan 5, 2006)

With the thought of being down that direction I was thinking about the possibility of a track day at Kirkistown.

I have done one before at Nuts Corner were you juat paid Â£20/hr for the track and you were allowed 2 or 3 cars out at once. Nuts corner is no longer open to car track days due to noise (I have been told) I know Kirkistown is a much bigger and faster track and so will not do much good to the car, tyres, brakes etc.... (anybody up for wrecking their car?)

Does anybody know if they do a track rate...all I can find on the web is Bike track days @Â£60 or race school ireland lessons.

Just a thought!

I have been told I will be invited on a Porsche day at Kirkistown....but I am still waiting!


----------



## miniman (Feb 4, 2007)

Ali

Kirkiston sounds like a good idea. I'd be game. not sure I want to trash the car though. but it would be good fun to drive without looking for speed cameras. I wonder can you book it to include a lesson via the school?? :?: :?:


----------



## ali_2006TT (Jan 5, 2006)

miniman said:


> I wonder can you book it to include a lesson via the school?? :?: :?:


Looks like it would be an either or option and a good bit more expensive...

http://www.raceschoolireland.co.uk/home.htm


----------



## miniman (Feb 4, 2007)

Mmmmmm.

see what you mean, but probably worth a phone call to see what they can offer??????


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

congrats guys on bringing all these tt's together...
i should make the next meet i hope
at the moment _'i'm free'_ on any of those dates....


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

Petesy said:


> congrats guys on bringing all these tt's together...
> i should make the next meet i hope
> at the moment _'i'm free'_ on any of those dates....


Excellent Petesy, welcome to the forum!.....

There is a wealth of knowledge available online..... 
Petesy let me first of all say, that you have an excellent taste in cars, 225 TTC and silver!!!!
:wink: Can't get much better than that!!! Classic! Don't let anyone here tell you any different :wink:

The meet's are fantastic days out.....not to be missed, We will have to confirm if it's going to be the Sunday 24th June or Sunday 1st July

8) Keep an eye on this forum for more details


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

cheers fella
thanks for that welcome!


----------



## miniman (Feb 4, 2007)

welcome Petesy,

hope you can make it to the next event. It looks like a trip round County Down is the favoured option.

Steve,

what was that about another silver 225??, maybe get one in each wing mirror next time

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## kentt1 (May 11, 2006)

yeah & me in the rearview :wink: you will have no were to hide ian !


----------



## miniman (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi Ken

Thats not you in the rear view is it?? thought you had a remap :roll: :roll:










:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## kentt1 (May 11, 2006)

no ian its the other moonbeam :lol:


----------



## miniman (Feb 4, 2007)

A moonbeam from 'Sunny Belfast' ???? 8) 8) 8) 8) 8)

Where's Sam gone? he must be lying low this week!!    . need a bit of support on the MK1 3.2 front.

Anybody else any thoughs on a trip to Kirkiston ????

If you want to by some Marijuana please press the hash key [smiley=smoking.gif] [smiley=smoking.gif] [smiley=smoking.gif]


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

miniman said:


> A moonbeam from 'Sunny Belfast' ???? 8) 8) 8) 8) 8)
> 
> Where's Sam gone? he must be lying low this week!!    . need a bit of support on the MK1 3.2 front.
> 
> ...


Sam is in Italy on holiday, that's why he's been quiet on the Forum, so next meet is Sunday 1st July......spread the word...

A trip to Kirkiston would be a bit of crack, I'll have to look into it and we can discuss this at the next meet :twisted:


----------



## kentt1 (May 11, 2006)

OK 1st july it is looking forward to it !


----------



## ali_2006TT (Jan 5, 2006)

StevieMac said:


> so next meet is Sunday 1st July......spread the word...


Roger that


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

TTerrific!
look forward to it...


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

Ken, Ali & Petesy glad you can all make it (Ian & Sam I'll imagine your in as well) for Sunday 1st July same starting point as before,
Halfords car park, Newtownabbey for 11.30am leave at 12.15pm approx.

Rob this gives you plenty of time to get new wheels!  :wink:

County Down coastal route this time, should be great!
Belfast, Holywood, Bangor, Groomsport, Donaghadee, Millisle, Ballywalter, Ballyhalbert, Portavogie, Portaferry (stop off for lunch and pics etc)

Then we could get the ferry, to Strangford and back via Killyleagh, Balloo, Lisbane, Comber, Dundonald, Belfast...

or Stay in Portaferry and back via Kircubbin, Greyabbey, Ballywatticock. Newtownards, Dundonald, Belfast

Would be nice to get 10 TT's on a ferry for a cracker pic!!!!! [smiley=dude.gif] YES, 10 is POSSIBLE!!!!!

Play it by ear, another sunny day will make it even better, but the coastal route as far as Strangford and back may be more spectacular (we could get the ferry over and back just for the hell of it! Just a crazy idea :roll: )

Petesy your first meet, you'll enjoy it!! Bring a TT...:roll:

:wink: [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## jimkells (May 13, 2006)

I will attend too if y'all can tolerate yet another Silver one  ?? what do y'all usually do about eats .. picnic ?


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

jimkells said:


> I will attend too if y'all can tolerate yet another Silver one  ?? what do y'all usually do about eats .. picnic ?


Excellent Jim, another silver TT top car, top colour! :wink:

As for food, we will stop along the way, Ian's from that neck of the woods so he may advise where to eat, lots of restaurants in Portaferry.

Jim, the last two meets we did it in style!!!, a burger joint with an amazing view of the Antrim coast :roll: what more could you ask for!!!!!The burger was great! :wink:

Great to hear that you can make it!


----------



## ali_2006TT (Jan 5, 2006)

picnic sounds too healthy for these guys...I didn't make the lunch last time but it was a greasy burger joint...

Play it by ear is probably best


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

well i'll be bringing a patterned blanket, primus stove and a flask of strong tea...just in case...and maybe a deck chair

by 1st july i should have my new flask holder fitted, nice new check seat covers and my exterior deck chair assembly with the optional foot rest attachment

so you'll be able to spot me no probs


----------



## ali_2006TT (Jan 5, 2006)

Petesy said:


> well i'll be bringing a patterned blanket, primus stove and a flask of strong tea...just in case...and maybe a deck chair
> 
> by 1st july i should have my new flask holder fitted, nice new check seat covers and my exterior deck chair assembly with the optional foot rest attachment
> 
> so you'll be able to spot me no probs


nice! :wink:


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Soooooooooo 1st July then, sounds good, too many silver TT cars though, very common i must say, thats why I changed mine :lol:


----------



## kentt1 (May 11, 2006)

could not agree more sam ! common as muck mate :wink:


----------



## Pete225 (Feb 9, 2004)

I should be able to make the 1st. We are down at friends on the Saturday night in Dundonald, so I will meet you guys somewhere in County Down.

Got an invite from Agnews for a bash on Sat 30th at Glenarm Castle. They have the new A5, TTC, TTR, RS4, Q7 and S8. Demo drives available as well as off road driving in allroads. Archery and falconry too!

So should be a busy Audi filled weekend.


----------



## miniman (Feb 4, 2007)

I got the invite from Agnews as well, haven't booked a time yet, but fancy going there for a drive in a MK2 plus a few. I expect you'll be picking something else top drive Pete??


----------



## kentt1 (May 11, 2006)

yes i got a invite as well to glenarm,my slot is booked from 1-3pm


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

kentt1 said:


> yes i got a invite as well to glenarm,my slot is booked from 1-3pm


I'm booked from 5-7pm. Ken, you'll have to buzz me and give me the low down on what NOT to miss! :wink:


----------



## weepiglet (Nov 15, 2006)

See you down there guys....looking forward to looking at a few birds...falcons that is :lol: !

No word of a new set of wheels yet Stevie, mainly cause I've ordered new MK2  Mind you it's going to take until 2008 so if I could get a really good MK1 I would still be tempted

After driving the MK2 I really fell for it. Tested a few cars recently including a 24hr test drive of a Boxter (wasn't inpressed), 350Z (very quick but not nice interior), RX8 (oil eater and low mpg) hence I stuck to the TT.

roll on '08 :x


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

weepiglet said:


> See you down there guys....looking forward to looking at a few birds...falcons that is :lol: !
> 
> No word of a new set of wheels yet Stevie, mainly cause I've ordered new MK2  Mind you it's going to take until 2008 so if I could get a really good MK1 I would still be tempted
> 
> ...


Rob that's a hell of a wait! You'll have to sort it out! :wink:  What time are you booked in?


----------



## ali_2006TT (Jan 5, 2006)

Just booked in for 1-3pm if it anything like the day down at Portadown there will be no chance of a drive in anything nice due to the queues but could be a nice drive down and worth a look at my next buy...the S5 or the R8!! :wink:


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

looking forward to sunday fellas
should be at halfords around noon
see you all then


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

Petesy said:


> looking forward to sunday fellas
> should be at halfords around noon
> see you all then


Excellent Petesy, bring the TT and lots off [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sunny.gif] 
It's your first meet,... great day guaranteed!,

you'll get the bug!

8)


----------



## ali_2006TT (Jan 5, 2006)

Just got another 'waste of money' promo item from Audi for this day in Glenarm on Saturday. I guess you will all get one when you get home too.
Its looking like it could be a good day but not weather wise.


----------



## Pete225 (Feb 9, 2004)

I should be there on Sunday at 12/12:15!

See you then


----------



## ali_2006TT (Jan 5, 2006)

Sorry I couldn't make it yesterday! I hope you didn't wait long for me. As I am sure Steve told you I was having teething problems.

How did the day go? any photos?


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Hi ALI
Always next time
Check out this thread, its on the MK1 forum
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=91827

Sam.


----------



## miniman (Feb 4, 2007)

ali_2006TT said:


> Sorry I couldn't make it yesterday! I hope you didn't wait long for me. As I am sure Steve told you I was having teething problems.
> 
> How did the day go? any photos?


not a bad day Ali, hope your teeth are better, any chance you getting down to Donegal in August, (If only for the day)? Mk 2s were a bit thin on the ground on Sunday and can't go the distance :lol: :lol: :lol:










some of us made it to the end of the world


----------

